# "Blister" on my leuc's face....



## unbrokenchain42 (Dec 18, 2004)

OK, so I know this is tough without a picture, and I am working on getting a clear shot... inthe mean time,

My leuc has developed a small bump under his eye (not touching his eye) that resmebles a small, dark blister. It is very similar to the bump on the azureus of the Haselhaus book (Poison Arrow Frogs, Their natural hist. and care in captivity). Look at the frog on the left (if I remember correctly) and at the front leg, see the dark "bump"? 

It is clearly not something that should be there, since the other side of his face has no such bump.

Does anyone have any ideas what it might be or any suggestions? I am thinking about having a fecal performed, but I wanted to hear opinions first. THanks guys


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

Has the frog's behavior changed at all since developing this growth? Has the bump been getting larger and larger, or does it seem that it's "plateaued" out? I would just keep a close eye on the frog's behavior as well as the bump itself to see if any changes occur. A fecal never hurts, either.


----------



## unbrokenchain42 (Dec 18, 2004)

the frog's behavior has changed slightly, however, coincidentally, the pair were moved the day after I noticed the bump, and he may simply be timid in his new viv. both frogs are acting shy, which supports this hypothesis. also, they are both still feeding normally. On checking it last night, the bump appears to have gotten slightly larger. and unlike the photos in the links that were previously posted, the bump is discolored, that is, it is different than the coloration of the area around it. it is slightly lighter (grayish colored on the frog's black cheek). The bumps in the photos seem to be colored normally. I attempted to photograph it, but he wasnt being cooperative. I will try again tonight. Many thanks for the feedback


----------



## unbrokenchain42 (Dec 18, 2004)

in my last post i mentioned that they were acting shy, what I meant was, they weren't bodly exploring their new home like i had expected them to. not until the lights dim at least. During the daylight hours, they seem to hang out in one spot in the front of the tank, crouched under a couple leaves.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Take it to a vet and have them check the fluid in the blister. Is there any abnormal swelling? Blisters are sometimes tied to other systemic problems. I took care of a female azureus that had blisters that had sterile fluid in them. This didn't bother me until she swelled up. It turned out that she was retaining eggs and they were getting infected in the oviducts. We did soaks to keep the swelling down and eventually ( aqfter a month or so) the blisters went away. 

Keep us updated.

Justin


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

I just noticed a "blister type thing on my auratus face! I took him out and put him in a quarenteen cage but I got all four of them from Patrick Nabors almost two weeks ago. I emailed him just now also but this sounds similar to my frogs condition. Any ideas? He eats great and is the boldest one of the group...


----------



## unbrokenchain42 (Dec 18, 2004)

I cant see the pictures too well, so its hard to say if the condition was similar or not, but the bump went away on the leuc's face shortly after i posted that thread. he seems to have gotten back to normal, although he still isnt as fat as he was before he developed the "blister". hope your guy recovers too,
EB


----------

